# planing endgrain



## Mitchman (Sep 17, 2011)

I am making a cutting board out of hard maple. I start with 1 3/4" stock and crosscut it into 3/4" strips. I then turn the strips 90 degrees and glue up a blank panel so that the surface of the panel is all endgrain. My question is once the glue dries can I run the panel thru a planer and get a smooth surface? If it sounds like I am a rookie it's only because I am.

Mitchman


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I doubt that would work out well. 
Use a belt sander.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

A low-angle jack / jointer plane would work as well - just make sure your blade is wicked sharp. A block plane could work but with a large surface area it will follow changes in the wood more than a larger plane.


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

The first time i tried it in the planer it was a night-mare, it chatter chopped the board so bad I had to can it. I only use and wide belt sander now with my end-grain bds (which belongs to a friend cause I can't afford one right now). I have heard of people doing it in a planner, but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Use a belt if you have one, or low ange plane.


----------



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*end grain*

I start by gluing the 1 3/4 pcs into a panel then sanding them with wide belt, then cutting the 3/4 and regluing.


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

I see a planer as not being an option. Call around to any millwork shops in the area and see if they'll rent you time on an overhead sander. I've had them sand large table tops for me. Otherwise, what others have said, use a belt sander. End grain is a real biatch.


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nooooooo, as everyone said it will not end well for the cutting board and possibly not the machine either, same thing for edge jointers. The ideal machine for this is something that I don't actually know the name of, it is like a planer but instead of a blade its a large sanding belt. Chances are you don't have access to one of these so you'll have to belt sand it preferably with a very strong sander otherwise it will take a while (know from experience.) Only thing with this is that one: it all around sucks and 2: you have to keep the sander perfectly flat and sand everywhere evenly.

P.S. bosch makes a monster of a belt sander that rips through hardwood like wet cardboard and would be great for something like this, heres a pic of it


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Artisan1993 said:


> The ideal machine for this is something that I don't actually know the name of, it is like a planer but instead of a blade its a large sanding belt.


In my post right before yours, I referred to the machine you're talking about. Overhead sander. :shifty:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Router with a dado cleanout bit will work. Just need to build a planning jig for it:smile:
Router skiis will also work.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Router with a dado cleanout bit will work. Just need to build a planning jig for it:smile:
> Router skiis will also work.


+1
Simple, fast and clean. Plus, with the skis, it can be used for a lot of other tasks as well.
Here is an excellent tutorial.

For another type of router planer.


----------



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*widebelt sander/abrasive planer*

Widebelt sander or abasive planer is what I would use, one of these if possible to use will give the best finish, if not the old belt sander will do the trick although like everyone says very time consuming and the importance of keeping the sander flat and sanding in a even pattern can't be overstated.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Router with a dado cleanout bit will work. Just need to build a planning jig for it:smile:
> Router skiis will also work.


What is a dado clean out bit?
Tom


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TomC said:


> What is a dado clean out bit?
> Tom


Tom, here is one. Dado Clean out

Here is another type that will work as well.
Plunge Bits


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Please post a pic of router skiis. Thats a new one on this old dog.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't have any pics of my skis and can't get any soon. But, here is one of the pictures from the link named "Tutorial" in my previous post.
Follow that link for a great explanation of all that can be done with skis and sleds. The author (Harry Sinclair) is a wonderful teacher.
I'm an old dog, too and love new tricks.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

yes, we plane our end grain cutting boards. 

1. our planer is a spiral head, i would not suggest it with a straight blade planer. 2. slow feed rate 3. you have to support the back or it will continue to tear out. then we sand.


----------

